# 1 Female, Demotte, Indiana, US



## KatieandRaleigh (Feb 1, 2008)

Trying to do this the right format:

Country: US
State/Region: Indiana
City/Townemotte
Number of rats:1
Gender:Female
Age(s):About 10 Months
Name(s):I've been calling her Rat-a-Tat, son used to call her Daniel
Colours: Black and White
Neutered:No
Reason for rehoming:Used to be Biting badly, now family is scared, read the story below please
Temperament:Outgoing, bossy?, sometimes shy
Medical problems: N/K/A
Will the group be split:N/A
Transport available:To some degree
Other:
URL of Pictures:
URL of Videos:
Preferred donation:None, just help

Okay, that was your format, but background is we got her as a baby. I used to shelter small and pocket pets, and knew most rats were good, smart, and gentle. She was so shy and fearful though we had to work hard to get her to even respond to us without running off. We even traveled with her, afraid that if we left her at home with a petsitter last summer she'd for sure never come out when we were around!

Once she got over her fear, she went through an almost vicious stage, attacking the cage bars, etc. Everyone says that happens if you feed them through the cage bars. But we never did that.

She finally got ahold of my thumb one day and bit right through my nail!!! My son saw it (she was originally his rat - he has successfully had a hamster before her and we are big pet people) and was so terrified she was removed from his room. Then she got ahold of the dogs nose once, and that was it, everyone was scared.

We have moved her into our laundry room, where our dogs sleep at night (she's up high enough where they can't bother her, yet hopefully their presence calms her as a social animal), and me and my husband have spent much through the cage time with her, feeding her, talking gently to her, etc over the past few months. She seems to enjoy us now, and will take food calmly and gently through the cage bars (which everyone says not to do, but it was the only way to get food into the cage at one point, and actually it calmed her down), and also other items, like paper towels and boxes, etc, to chew and play with. She has stopped her lunge-ing and stuff too. But in reality, we are too afraid to move to the next step-hands in or on her - and its just not fair to her. She needs experienced rat people.

If you can help, please do. Thank you.

My e-mail is [email protected] and phone is 219-987-6064.


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

I can't make the 4 hr drive right now (thought I might be able to find transport) and our quarantine homes are full, or we'd take her, as we've had luck with aggressive (she sounds severely cage aggressive) rats. Please contact EARPS and see if they can help.

http://www.earps.org/


----------



## KatieandRaleigh (Feb 1, 2008)

Thank you I will!


----------

